# B+S get that governor working! :)



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

After a slight argument that my 158cc Briggs and Stratton push mower had with a rose bush, my governor spring was comletely frazzled. I bought a new one and installed it. I still have only half throttle of power. I removed fuel tank, carby, gasket, diaphram, spark plug and gave them all a decent clean. Still no luck with power. If I run the engine for a few second without the air filter, I can see that the governor spring doesn't appear to be pulling hard enough. I can move the governor (well the white L shaped throttle bit of it all) with a piece of plastic and there we go, the mower sounds great. I let go and she's back to horrible. This is with no load (on concrete), fresh oil, fresh petrol and everything is "great."

I tried to bend the tab to adjust the governor, but that only seemed to make the spring widen when the mower is running. I can bend it more, but I don't believe this is the problem. Is there somehting else that I can do? 

The governor appears to be the style that is inside the crankcase, not the one with the air fin near the fly wheel. Also it is the single spring version, not the long and the short spring that seems to be more common. 

I haven't got time to post the photo now, I'm late for work. But I'll upload it to photo bucket or something when I get home. Hopefully you won't need to see it anyway.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

A model,type and date code would be helpful too.This may be stamped into the blower housing above the spark plug,the plate above the muffler or the valve cover in the case of an OHV engine.


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

Whoops meant to add that 

MODEL: 10T802
TYPE: 0186 B1
CODE: 11061654
DOM JUN 2011

Sorry about pic, took it with phone and now it's upside down and small, going to try to get a bigger one


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need a bigger picture, can really make much out on this one at this size, and blowing it up only distorts the image.


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

AFTER SOOOOOO MUCH STUFFING AROUND!! Here is the picture. That was oddly complicated!


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

Another quick question about this. If I were to add a second spring (or a stronger one) this would solve my problem. But is this dangerous as the whole point of the governor is to prevent the engine from over revving isn't it? So if there is a prolbem elsewhere, I'd be making things worse.... Or not?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post a picture with the throttle cable set in the fast position? Can't really tell how much tension if any is applied on the spring with the throttle set to off.

I would only use the recommended spring or you run the risk of over speeding the engine.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

These Briggs carbs require the air filter mounting screw to be installed even if you leave the air filter housing off for testing.Try running it with the screw in.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> These Briggs carbs require the air filter mounting screw to be installed even if you leave the air filter housing off for testing.Try running it with the screw in.


That's not the case on pulsa prime carburetors, the air filter mounting screw is not open all the way through the fuel tank, so fuel can not be drawn up through the screw hole.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

*B&S governer springs*

:wave: Today, my neighbor gave me a mower with B&S model 1011902 type0285E1 code 04012853 . He said he couldn't get it to run. I took off the air filter and noticed that both of the springs were missing. Can anyone help me out to the proper connecting of the springs? I know it is not hard, but without the springs, I'm not sure.
Thank You.


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I took a photo with the screw in (before I read the post) and the engine running. As you can see, there is half throttle with no load. I can move this to go full throttle, but shouldn't the spring already be doing this (like it used to....)? Why so much resistance? Sorry again for upside down photo, don't know why it does that.


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

rickyjoseph701 said:


> :wave: Today, my neighbor gave me a mower with B&S model 1011902 type0285E1 code 04012853 . He said he couldn't get it to run. I took off the air filter and noticed that both of the springs were missing. Can anyone help me out to the proper connecting of the springs? I know it is not hard, but without the springs, I'm not sure.
> Thank You.


Hey mate, please start your own thread for things as it helps to keep forums a bit cleaner and on topic. That being said, I if your system looks like mine with the single spring, then hook it like mine, if it needs 2 springs (which it probably does) try this link Spring linkages


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Disgruntled Sheep said:


> AFTER SOOOOOO MUCH STUFFING AROUND!! Here is the picture. That was oddly complicated!


Stuffing around?Took a minute or two to figure that one out but I understand your frustation,we just have another word for it here.I'll try to remember that one for instances where my word is'nt apropriate.
Anyway,if you bend the tab the spring attaches to to put more tension on the spring the engine should run faster.


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

I did try that, but how much can I bend it? Can you see the amount of tension in the photo where the engine is running? Is that normal? That is after I bent the tab (but not very far)


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

*B&S governer spring*

Thank you for the illustration, that is exactly what I wanted. ! I accidently hit the post a reply instead of the start a new thread. I didn't mean to jump on your thread. Sorry. I hope you get your engine running with more power.


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

No damage done, glad it helped


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the part number of the replacement governor spring you installed?

The tab can be bent quite a bit in order to set it to proper RPM's, but I just want to make sure you have the correct spring, before I suggest bending the tab.


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry, I thought I had already replied to this, but I guess I forgot to press "post" 

I'm not sure of the exact part number, but I am sure that it is the correct spring. I bought the spring from my local mower shop who took my make/code etc and ordered the spring in from their supplier (I threw out the packaging with the part no on it). It also looks exactly the same as the old spring did before the bush mangled the loops. I should have some time today to give the tab a large adjustment, pull the cord and post my results. My only concern is that the spring is already under tension now with the engine off. It just seems as though the spring simply isn't strong enough, whish is bizzare to me.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Disgruntled Sheep said:


> Sorry, I thought I had already replied to this, but I guess I forgot to press "post"
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact part number, but I am sure that it is the correct spring. I bought the spring from my local mower shop who took my make/code etc and ordered the spring in from their supplier (I threw out the packaging with the part no on it). It also looks exactly the same as the old spring did before the bush mangled the loops. I should have some time today to give the tab a large adjustment, pull the cord and post my results. My only concern is that the spring is already under tension now with the engine off. It just seems as though the spring simply isn't strong enough, whish is bizzare to me.


If you have the old spring you can compare the color, although they look the same there is also a color code, blue, purple, yellow, etc. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

Well that would explain a lot!! This one is the blue one and I do remember it being a different colour to the old one. I noticed it, but thought nothing of it at the time. The old is long gone in the bin. Which is the correct colour for me?

MODEL: 10T802
TYPE: 0186 B1
CODE: 11061654
DOM JUN 2011

The Briggs and Stratton online parts thing is no help. Just wants me to email them or call after I feed it my model no and type. Even typing the words "governor" or "springs" into their search box returns nothing!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Disgruntled Sheep said:


> Well that would explain a lot!! This one is the blue one and I do remember it being a different colour to the old one. I noticed it, but thought nothing of it at the time. The old is long gone in the bin. Which is the correct colour for me?
> 
> MODEL: 10T802
> TYPE: 0186 B1
> ...


The part number should be 698719 for the engine listed. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks heaps for that, I've ordered the spring from work. HOPEFULLY it's different and works or I'm going to cry


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Disgruntled Sheep said:


> thanks heaps for that, I've ordered the spring from work. HOPEFULLY it's different and works or I'm going to cry


If you go to briggsandstratton.com select manuals under customer support then engine then enter your model,type,etc you should get an IPL for your engine. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

Odd I tried that before and returned no results, this time all of the manuals came up. 698719 does appear to be the recommended spring. I sure hope it doesn't arrive looking like the other one


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

Well after all that!!! I ended up taking the thing down to the local mower shop.

Turns out that I could just bend the tab further and it was safe to do so. Even though there is quite a bit of tension on the spring. Well better to be safe than sorry I guess. Thanks all for the help. Mower is happy now, and so am I


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Don L said:


> Stuffing around?Took a minute or two to figure that one out but I understand your frustation,we just have another word for it here.I'll try to remember that one for instances where my word is'nt apropriate.
> Anyway,if you bend the tab the spring attaches to to put more tension on the spring the engine should run faster.


Told ya so.:jest:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Don L said:


> Told ya so.:jest:


Are we a little proud of ourself????


----------



## Disgruntled Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha, I know I know, I just asked after that post if it was safe to run the engine with that much tension on the spring. I'd hate to find a piece of lawn mower in my leg after some back yard mechanics  Thanks again for the help all. If nothing else, I have learnt heaps!!


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Really just glad I did'nt have to slink away with my head hung in shame again!


----------

